# Having trouble with wowfx.dll.



## djcandle (Jan 7, 2008)

This seems like a very informative site so I will start in here. I have gone through many posts and the problem that I am having seems solvable, but on a case to case basis. 

Long story short, I have downloaded something onto my computer that has essentially changed some things around. Every time I start my computer, there are a series of pop ups that read:

"The Application or DLL C:\Windows\system32\wowfx.dll is not a valid application. Please check it against the installation diskette."

Now I am able to maneuver through my computer with the Task Manager, to open up programs such as my browser, but I cannot access my control panel, important folders, nor have I seen my Start Menu in about a week. My taskbar has disappeared, and it almost feels Windows 98 esque when you would minimize a window and it would just set at the bottom of the screen. But I digress. 

I have ran numerous Spyware programs such as Spybot, Super Anti Spyware, A-Squared Free, Trend Micro House Call, Symantec Anti Virus, and probably 3 more I can't think of at the moment. 

All of these programs have removed a ton of Spyware from my computer, but this certain problem persists. I'm thinking this is a registry change or a file edit somewhere in my computer. Only problem is, I don't know where to start. Hence my prescene here. 

Again, I've tried to solve this problem by searching through the posts on here, but this seems like a case specific situation.

Can anyone help me out with this issue? I've done all I can do, but this is gonna require a little more extensive computer knowledge. Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Please start here and follow the instructions.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

If you cannot complete any of the Steps, simply move on to the next one - remember to let the Analyst know about this when you post your logs.

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply.


----------



## djcandle (Jan 7, 2008)

Alright so here's what's been going on. 

I have run what I could. I wasn't able to run the first 3 1/2 out of 5 steps. I have been able to run the Spyware Blaster, but not the IE pack. The final step sent me to a HiJackthis log, but I haven't been able to find a Hijackthis, so I came back here and posted. 

Although I must say, before I ran through these 5 steps, my problem with the "wowfx.dll" pop up has ceased. Whether or not this is a malware problem or not, I now do not know. 

It should be noted that before my computer took a turn for the worst, I remember recently updating a video card driver and it did not fully install. I have been trying to regain this original driver but when I install it, direct from Sony's Website, it is asking for this certain file: 

"c:\windows\sisinf"

I am now wondering if this is the file that can take care of the problem I'm having. Would you happen to know if my current taskbar problem would be on account of a faulty installed video driver? If so, how would I go about getting this file? Seems like a default file that came with the computer. I have tried to Update the driver and when I do, it asks me for this particular file. 


I'm sorry for the confusion. It completely slipped my mind, that this had happened right before my computer went sour. Hope I haven't wasted your time, and turned you away, because I really do genuinely appreciate all your support. 

Thanks, and again I apologize.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm not a hardware expert so can't really comment. The other symptoms you mentioned and the file in question are certainly good indicators (though not concusive) of an infection. If we can check your system and ensure you are clean then that is always one issue that can be ruled out.

Don't worry if you cannot complete all 5 steps - just mention this fact when you post your logs. Download links and instructions are contained within the 5 steps for HijackThis and Deckards System scanner.


----------



## djcandle (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you for the help. I have posted my log in the log forum, so you may take a look at it at your leisure. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...ouble-wowfx-dll-video-driver.html#post1254485


----------

